# MAC in-store seminars



## xLongLashesx (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   From Events on the MAC website: "Learn from the M·A·C Pros in a seminar designed to teach you the techniques to enhance your skill of makeup application. Get M·A·C educated! $120 fee redeemable with purchase of M·A·C products on the day"  
 
I've been eyeing this on the MAC website for a while now.

Have any of you girls been to one?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 17, 2009)

Where are you seeing that? I can't find it on the site??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ It's probably on the Australian site


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah the aussie site.

in the first row of options it has events, promotions etc and this is here under events.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

I think putrikadinal went Chapel st store seminar not long ago and she wrote about it in the haulage thread.  You could look it up there or wait for her to log in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am planning to go for a makeover with a friend, so I can watch what MUA is doing to her eyes, etc.  I think you get more personalised assistance that way.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for that, I went over and read what she wrote.

It doesn't look that good but I guess I can redeem back my $120 with product on the night so really, I won't have paid anything


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been to one of them was aggess ago and it was AWESOME, it was just after the release of the palettes that had lace and such on them (not good at names), and the regional trainer came over to do it, and there were so many MUAs to help out, like 1 per 2 people.  We learnt two looks, and we got a little brush booklet and a make-up bag free. And there were so much brushes and make-up to use! I think it might of actually been a VIP night though...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, that's three different experiences! Putri said on the haulage thread that the MUA demonstrated on another and everyone just sat around watching.

I hope this is good like your first one but I'm not holding high hopes. I rang the counter this evening to book and the girl was so rude. She was like "what's your credit card number" and that was about it. I had to push for info as to what time it started, how long it goes for etc. I have no idea what the theme is!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ That sucks.  Let us know how you go!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 30, 2009)

If any of the girls in Adelaide are thinking about going to seminars in the next few weeks I dropped into the MAC counter at DJs to ask some stuff. Apparently the 22nd of July is all booked out, but there are still spots open for 26th of August (I put my name down for one there). $120 redeemable on products, you pay on the night.

For the August night it's an 'Intermediate' seminar and apparently they'll be doing one-on-one teaching with you, doing half your face and then letting you finish off the other half so you can ask all your questions etc. and see exactly how it's done. Runs from 6:15pm to 8:00pm and there are nibbles + champagne.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ That sounds great Pinupsundae!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

I had 2 friends do this at the MAC at Highpoint and they both liked it allot and learnt how to do smokey eyes and use fluid line. I suppose it's where you go, I've never had a problem with the gals at Highpoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let us know how it goes LL


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 1, 2009)

oh I ended up cancelling it!

I'd heard bad stuff and b/c I didn't have anyone to go with I thought I'd give it a miss.. I thought I'd be all scotty and alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next time I'll leave enough time to rope a friend in to go with me.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll go to one at Highpoint if you want someone to go with? Can always learn something new at those things


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 1, 2009)

Great!

They haven't updated the website with the next round of dates, but I'll let you know.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 18, 2009)

I would be really interested to hear if you go and what your experience is. I have been thinking about going to one in Brisbane but not too sure.....


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 19, 2009)

What aren't you sure about Tarnii? You'll have fun and you get the shop and the MUA's to yourself


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wondering are these usually during the day or at night?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

They're usually in the evening, something like 6pm or so.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What aren't you sure about Tarnii? You'll have fun and you get the shop and the MUA's to yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Worried that they will tell me I have been doing everything complelty the wrong way, probably...lol.

I thought that it was probably at night which xLongLashesx just confirmed for me and as I don't live near to the store I would have bit of trouble justifying the trip. But I am intrigued, the next time one comes up at the closest store I will give them a call and find out the details, I just might be able to come up with some reason that I just have to go..


----------



## Bif (Jul 21, 2009)

I went to the most recent one at Chermside (That's Brisbane Tarnii!!). I had a BLAST!

I went with my sister and there were 10 people total. The nights are 8-10 people. I had to pay the $120 a week before the night to secure my spot (which makes sense, they don't want you to not turn up and have someone else miss out).

It ran from 5:00pm-7:00pm on a Wednesday. (I think the one in the city is 6:00pm-8:00pm). So MYER is closed around you, which is a cool feeling, just the group and the MAs and all that MAC. There were nibbles and drinks (non-alcoholic but they had sparkling apple cider, yum!) and 5 MAs. We were also given goodie bags, if you want a bit more detail on them, feel free to ask, but I don’t want to spoil all the surprises for you. 

For the first hour the MAs demonstrated a look on a volunteer model (one of the 10). Mine was Bridal Makeup, SO not what I was looking for but it is all about the techniques and making your makeup last longer, I still learnt from it. Then for the next hour we broke into pairs and had 1 MA per pair. We could ask questions about brushes, products, looks... If we wanted them to demonstrate a specific look/product they would. They would even show you how to copy a look if you brought a picture with you. I was interested in setting up the basics, I wanted to try a new foundation, she showed me the Prep+Prime, and Mineralise Skinfinish Naturals to go over the foundation and I asked for a demonstration of the Prep+Prime finishing power and she helped us (my sister and I) pick a lipstick and some other things. 

From this, and just popping by the counter when I'm in the store, the MAs have invited me to the VIP night where they introduce the Graphic Garden collection. I think my interest in upcoming collections helped, I asked them if they knew the Colour Craft and Graphic Garden release dates. I don't know much about the night yet, but am REALLY looking forward to it.

I suggest that everyone goes to the workshop night if they can. Have a list of products in mind, it isn't hard to spend $120 at MAC, you may as well get some concentrated individual attention without other shoppers, phonecalls etc, and have the products tried on you, demonstrated etc. 

To get the most out of it, it is good to go with a friend and talk about what you want to learn/see beforehand so that you know exactly what you want the MA to do. This also gives them an idea of how long they can spend talking and demonstrating, and how long you have to choose colours etc. 

I LOVED it and can't wait to book in for another one. I figure, why buy the basics I'm missing now (Prep+Prime Liner Filler and Refined Zone, Fix+ etc) when I can save up a list of $120 worth in my head and then get a great night to go with it?

Try it! At the end of the night you'll still come out with great MAC stuff - so it can't be all that bad! 

Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions, but I'll keep checking this thread too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Also Tarni, let me know if you want to try and book for the same night. I hope that isn’t weird, you don’t have to let me know if you don’t want to, just thought that I would offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Also, the MAs seem to feed off each other. They talked about how some of them liked the traditional foundation brushes, and others likes ones typically for powder, to use for liquid. They were saying that they are always experimenting and finding new techniques. So I doubt that they would tell you you've been doing something wrong, just suggest a different way. And even if they do, they would do it nicely and show you a better way. If you have been doing something EPICALLY wrong (something that looks bad/ruins your face/ruins your makeup), isn't it better that you find out?


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 21, 2009)

im booked in for one at djs adelaide on the 28th october which mishka has told me will be soley focused on something we want to learn so she said to think of a few things for the night and they will go through those specific things with each person... which i think is pretty kool i wasnt to keen on most of the "set" topics so this should be a good night.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_im booked in for one at djs adelaide on the 28th october which mishka has told me will be soley focused on something we want to learn so she said to think of a few things for the night and they will go through those specific things with each person... which i think is pretty kool i wasnt to keen on most of the "set" topics so this should be a good night._

 
Oh that sounds really good...I had my name down for the one on the 26th here in Adelaide, but getting a chance to go through things you pick yourself sounds better. Ugh! Too many choices haha...


----------



## tarnii (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bif* 

 
_It ran from 5:00pm-7:00pm on a Wednesday. (I think the one in the city is 6:00pm-8:00pm). So MYER is closed around you, which is a cool feeling, just the group and the MAs and all that MAC. There were nibbles and drinks (non-alcoholic but they had sparkling apple cider, yum!) and 5 MAs. We were also given goodie bags, if you want a bit more detail on them, feel free to ask, but I don’t want to spoil all the surprises for you. 

For the first hour the MAs demonstrated a look on a volunteer model (one of the 10). Mine was Bridal Makeup, SO not what I was looking for but it is all about the techniques and making your makeup last longer, I still learnt from it. Then for the next hour we broke into pairs and had 1 MA per pair. We could ask questions about brushes, products, looks... If we wanted them to demonstrate a specific look/product they would. They would even show you how to copy a look if you brought a picture with you. I was interested in setting up the basics, I wanted to try a new foundation, she showed me the Prep+Prime, and Mineralise Skinfinish Naturals to go over the foundation and I asked for a demonstration of the Prep+Prime finishing power and she helped us (my sister and I) pick a lipstick and some other things. 

I suggest that everyone goes to the workshop night if they can. Have a list of products in mind, it isn't hard to spend $120 at MAC, you may as well get some concentrated individual attention without other shoppers, phonecalls etc, and have the products tried on you, demonstrated etc. 

To get the most out of it, it is good to go with a friend and talk about what you want to learn/see beforehand so that you know exactly what you want the MA to do. This also gives them an idea of how long they can spend talking and demonstrating, and how long you have to choose colours etc. 

I LOVED it and can't wait to book in for another one. I figure, why buy the basics I'm missing now (Prep+Prime Liner Filler and Refined Zone, Fix+ etc) when I can save up a list of $120 worth in my head and then get a great night to go with it?

Try it! At the end of the night you'll still come out with great MAC stuff - so it can't be all that bad! 

Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions, but I'll keep checking this thread too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also Tarni, let me know if you want to try and book for the same night. I hope that isn’t weird, you don’t have to let me know if you don’t want to, just thought that I would offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks for all this great info, you have gotten me inspired. I have just checked the website and I am hoping to go along to the one on the 26th of Aug. I just have to work out a few details (child care etc). Thanks Again


----------

